# Capita Black Snowboard of Death (ridden and semi reviewed)



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

How did you like the k2 happy hour? i got to demo the 2013 and it was probably the most fun board i have ever ridden.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

This is more an issue with me, but I'm not a huge fan of the full flatline profile. I like the 80/20 because of the added rocker in the tips. Overall, thought the Happy Hour was one on the poppiest decks I have ridden. Pop for days on that board. Edge hold was average in my opinion. Torsionally quick, and a nice med/soft flex, which doesn't perform like shit on the bigger parts of the mountain because of flatline tech. Thought the pointed tips would bug the shit out of me, but after a couple runs, you forget they are there until you accidently knife it into some deeper stuff playing around.

Only reason I wasn't sold on the board was flatline. I like what K2 did with the Raygun. Flat past the bindings to rocker. Same with my UltraFear, with the flat kick tech.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Any chance you have ridden a Rider's choice? Just seeing how it compares to everything


----------



## grinaldo3 (Feb 3, 2012)

Of the boards that you've ridden this year that could be considered a "freestyle/all mountain board" which did you prefer?


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Sorry Jdang, haven't ridden it. Hate to speculate without trying it.

Grinaldo, for free style all mountain, I really like the Smokin Superpark. I know some will say it's geared more toward the park, but I disagree. The board was just as stiff, if not more stiff than the TRS. The dampening was solid for chop, but it felt more poppy than a typical Lib board. Probably the poppiest freestyle board I rode. Still has magnatraction, so the board has great edge hold. Torsionally, the board is fairly soft, and easy to work in tight spaces. The board is so much fun to turn. Just a fun board to ride. Was blown away by this board, because I was expecting a Lib knock off so to speak, but instead, they did a lot to fix some of the issues I didn't like with the TRS.

I'll give Never Summer some props here. The Proto for me was a very solid board. It did everything pretty well, but nothing spectacular. Had pretty solid pop, was very stable on landings. Edge to edge quickness was solid, nothing special (my complaint with almost all Never Summers - the trade off for all the dampening I guess). Construction - you can see the difference in these boards. They are built to last. Found myself really enjoying this board on small to medium sized jumps because of how dependable it was on landings. You could use this guy in the park on boxes and rails, but will say it's a little stiff to get the most from it. But is capable. Took it to the top of Jackson Hole's Tram (yes, I've taken a shit load of vacation this year). Rode everything well. Edge hold on the NS's is pretty damn solid with the Vario grip. Bottom line, when I think of the Proto, I think of that old dependable labrador. You can just count on this board to handle about anything you toss at it. Nothing will wow you out of this board. It's your classic B+ student.

Wasn't a fan of the Attack Banana. Didn't like the way this one turned. Compared it directly to the Proto over a two day period. It is torsionally quicker edge to edge, even though they probably have similar torsional flex, but that was where the good stopped for me. The board has sort of a weird turn initiation that was frustrating in the trees and tight spaces. Found myself fighting the board at times. Could I have gotten used to it? Probably. Would I want to? Not really. The pop for me was solid, but not spectacular. The dampening was very good, as with most Lib Techs. This boards profile is different, with the EC2. For me, C2 is better suited for riding the mountain. Stability was not awesome at speed. Just thought I'd comment on this one even though I don't recommend it. A lot of hype behind this one, but for me, I didn't enjoy it nearly as much as the other two.

So, to answer your question, best freestyle / all mountain board was the Smokin Superpark. Now, if you changed the wording of your question to best all mountain / freestyle capable board, the Coda definitely enters the mix. Medium in flex, and probably wouldn't be a board I would pick to really take advantage of in the park (sure the Blacklist / Westmark work here), but for a rider that takes the whole mountain as your park approach, this thing is very stable despite the full rocker profile, very surfy, turns on a dime, and again, without camber, still has great pop. Very capable of charging. But to me, doesn't fit the freestyle but capable of all mountain. It's the other way around.


----------



## grinaldo3 (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow thanks! That was a surprisingly more in depth answer then i honestly expect to get.

Glad to hear you like the Superpark, I just picked up a Smokin Team Series 148. Excited to ride it and was curious to see how you felt the Smokin stacked up against other boards. You mentioned the Proto but not the Evo. Did you think the Evo doesn't really fall into the freestyle/all mountain category? More pure park oriented?


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

i demo'd the black death the first year they came out the rocker/death grip and felt it turned fine at speed but something was off when not bombing ripping carves. i think it's wants it to be a full cambered board.

for me the smoking boards where a bit of a let down as my main board for the last two seasons has been the t rice. the super park felt squirrelly and not very damp. i really wanted to like smokin but it wasn't happening for me. demo'd them twice on two different mts/conditions and got the same feeling that something big was missing. it's the same thing i felt when i rode the attack banana. i couldn't get comfortable on that board at all.

next year's coda and ns sl are world class boards i thought. both both are totally dialed in. i will probably downsize on the coda and replace my old stairmaster with it for next year. 

the westmark was also a great board for park features.

i wish i could figure out smokin though. i may just need more time them.


----------



## grinaldo3 (Feb 3, 2012)

mjd said:


> i demo'd the black death the first year they came out the rocker/death grip and felt it turned fine at speed but something was off when not bombing ripping carves. i think it's wants it to be a full cambered board.
> 
> for me the smoking boards where a bit of a let down as my main board for the last two seasons has been the t rice. the super park felt squirrelly and not very damp. i really wanted to like smokin but it wasn't happening for me. demo'd them twice on two different mts/conditions and got the same feeling that something big was missing. it's the same thing i felt when i rode the attack banana. i couldn't get comfortable on that board at all.
> 
> ...


I'll let you know how I like the Team Series since it is quite a bit different then the Superpark, I would expect it (though I haven't ridden it yet and therefore can't say for sure) to be like a slightly different Signal Park Flat, similar flex to the Evo. Plus the addition of skate kicks to reduce catchiness and the toned down magna traction (I ride east coast with the exception of a trip or two per season). Really hoping that I like it and I've heard a lot of good things about it and like you said I want to like them a lot. Since its a designated park board i figured a flat would be the way to go for me, though SmokinSummer has said it still does float pretty well in powder.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Grinaldo - the Evo. I liked the Evo. But for me, it was a board I compared directly with the Salomon Drift, and Capita Ultrafear. Wanted a park board that could cruise the mountain as well when my friends that were starting out snowboarding that year were with me. Gave me something to have fun on while on some of the less challenging trails, and also do very well in the park. The Evo fit that category, was my runner up as I went with the Ultrafear. Has solid dampening for a board that can do well in the park. But if you want something that can handle the mountain as well as freestyle, I just lean toward the Proto. Just does it all better in my opinion. Like I said, I took the proto everywhere. Not sure I would have done that with the Evo. You can, but you could also take the Ultrafear everywhere, but there are better choices for that.

mjd, I know what you mean. My T Rice is the best board I have ever ridden, but it's not for everyone. And the one area it falls slightly short, is playing around on the mountain. I'm talking days when there isn't powder, the bowls are crud, and you are down to screwing around on the mountain, or cruising groomers. I find myself wanting something more playful. I road the SL last season, and found it to be too planky to have fun. Didn't turn on a dime like Lib Techs version of rocker & camber tech (C2), and for me personally, was missing something. You and I have the same opinion of the Coda. Board is sick. Really, really fun. I really want to try a Banana Magic. The profile makes for a slightly stiffer Coda, which to me would be a great board. I prefer stiff all mountain boards, but want them torsionally playful and plenty of pop.

As far as being squirely, I thought the TRS was much worse than the Super Park. I'm a person that likes a little squirelyness, because it adds to the play of the board. The TRS was a little too far in that direction for me, but thought the Superpark was dialed for a board that leans more freestyle than all mountain. Was stable on landings, had pop, and was torsionally loose. I personally didn't notice much difference in dampness between the TRS and Superpark.

mjd, think you hit the point I was missing, but you said it pretty well. The BSOD wants to be a cambered deck. The rocker in the tips doesn't help much. And like BA has said, and I agree personally for my riding style, and what I enjoy. Pure camber is dead. The new tech just adds so much with turn initiation, ability to play around, etc, that pure camber is really for someone that just wants to bomb groomers all day. I just found when just cruising and messing around, the BSOD really feel short. But the lack of dampening was also a major issue. This board was sold as a very aggressive all mountain board. Kind of difficult to be that when it gets bucked everywhere. Better get first tracks, or this board falls short in my opinion.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

> And the one area it falls slightly short, is playing around on the mountain. I'm talking days when there isn't powder, the bowls are crud, and you are down to screwing around on the mountain, or cruising groomers. I find myself wanting something more playful.


yup, it's great for most everything except jibletizing. my god i seriously pulled a groin muscle tail pressing that thing sunday. 



> Pure camber is dead.


nooooooo!


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I gotta agree with the Coda. I'm just beginning my park ventures (smaller jumps, 50/50 on boxes, etc.) and let me tell you, with full rocker my landings were so much better than when on the Evo. All of my landings were sketchy on the Evo since I'm so new, but the SL and Coda masked my lack of skills on landings.

And you know, I thought the Coda was going to be stiffer than the Evo but if it is, it isn't much. And the pop is great. I found myself just popping or ollieing off any little disturbance in the snow just for fun.

I did find griptech hooky though. Not bad, just something I had to get used to. It was a trip to engage the edge and have the board basically turn for me. But it wasn't nothing I couldn't disengage.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

I personally though the BSOD was very stable on chopped up groomers. I felt super confident charging over anything. I was on a 165 that day. 

Yesterday I rode the 162 all morning in powder and after 3 hours of riding the blacks my legs were shot. I'm not sure how much that played into my issues with the board, but I'm going to ride again tomorrow on fresh legs. I have a feeling it played into it because after my first break/beer  I completely had lost my sharpness on the same steeps. My legs just plain gave out. 

That said, I also felt like the board took effort to turn and damn near caught an edge. However, throw any speed into the picture and this problem went away. I need more time to accurately compare it to my other board, a Rossi Taipan, in terms of nimbleness. It may also loosen up after a few days of riding it. My Rossi did. 

Full disclosure I'm a first year rider who picked up quickly, but have not ridden many boards.


----------



## oldlady (Jan 11, 2010)

Thoughts on the Sherlock?


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Awesome board in powder. Really thought this board was in it's element there. Didn't like it so much on hard packed, and really am not a giant fan of frost bite edges. Thought it had a pretty fun flex. You could press this board and play with it some. But on hard packed days, didn't like the way the board handled.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Pdx, saw your other post....if you have 30 days, go jump on a Jamie Lynn. It's pretty close from a spec perspective, and it's easier to find for demo. If you're already happy, just stick it out.


----------



## 2813308004 (Aug 21, 2011)

I kind of agree with you on about the problems the BSOD has on tracked snow, I think sizing up compensates for the constant bucking—it's kinda the reason I picked the TFA over it. Also, I think that the TFA matches better as compared with the T.Rice—it's a bit stiffer both tip to tail and torsionally and a bit more hefty.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Nolefan2011 said:


> Pdx, saw your other post....if you have 30 days, go jump on a Jamie Lynn. It's pretty close from a spec perspective, and it's easier to find for demo. If you're already happy, just stick it out.



Thanks. I'll see if the shop has one. It seems like , from looking at specs, it's a billy goat in a stiffer form that carves and handles groomed better than the billy goat. 

Will these hybrid rocker boards allow me to tackle the steeps in more of a carving method vs a BSOD style board? 

I see these skiers carving a nice tight straight line down the steeps and I am kind of trying to accomplish as much of that as easily possible. ... Without going to skis. Lol. ...???


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Anyone?? At the mountain about to ride the BG. the Jamie Lynn is out of stock. 

Slushy here ... Anything to add that I might miss on a wet day is appreciated.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for the review! I've been intersted in the BSOD ever since they softened it up a bit a couple seasons ago. Haven't been able to find a good enough deal to warrant pulling the trigger yet. This review doesn't sway me towards paying more, rather towards paying less lol


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Triple8Sol said:


> Thanks for the review! I've been intersted in the BSOD ever since they softened it up a bit a couple seasons ago. Haven't been able to find a good enough deal to warrant pulling the trigger yet. This review doesn't sway me towards paying more, rather towards paying less lol


After the BG test ride it's no brainer....


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Rode it again today...have some positive feedback....took it on some pretty aggressive stuff. Give me a day to get it together.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 12, 2012)

Nolefan2011 said:


> Well guys, finally have had the chance to ride this board. I'm 5'11 175. I'm up at Revelstoke and Kicking Horse, and snagged a 156 for some fun. Not my board, but basically brand new. Buddy sent me with it for this trip to take along with my Lib Tech T Rice 157.
> 
> Here are some quick thoughts. One of these days I'll start writing reviews, but to do it right, I think you have to put the detail in that some of the other people do here, and I just haven't had time yet to do that.
> 
> ...


How do you think this board would be for a beginner to intermediate rider? This has been my first season of riding on rentals, and I'm tying to find a board of my own for next season. I wand a board that is a little forgiving, but will also be fun for years. Someone recommended both the t rice and the bsod to me, but I real the t rice will be too stiff. Any suggestions?


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Bryan said:


> How do you think this board would be for a beginner to intermediate rider? This has been my first season of riding on rentals, and I'm tying to find a board of my own for next season. I wand a board that is a little forgiving, but will also be fun for years. Someone recommended both the t rice and the bsod to me, but I real the t rice will be too stiff. Any suggestions?


I would not recommend the BSOD. I really wanted to like it and almost didn't give the billy goat a try. Glad I did because there's a world of difference. If you can, demo demo demo. Also, both the boards you mentioned have completely different tech. They're not even close....


----------



## Bryan (Mar 12, 2012)

pdxrealtor said:


> I would not recommend the BSOD. I really wanted to like it and almost didn't give the billy goat a try. Glad I did because there's a world of difference. If you can, demo demo demo. Also, both the boards you mentioned have completely different tech. They're not even close....


The funny thing is it was a worker at a board shop that recommended them. I never thought the search for the right snowboard would be so tough to be honest. It's giving me a headache lol. But I have seen a lot of good talk on here about the bully goat also. Looks like i will have to look into that option as well.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

How do you ride? What do you enjoy doing? It's not that I don't recommend it. It's that I don't recommend it as a big mountain board due to dampness and turn ititation. 

However, as a bombing groomer board that handles the powder well, it's a great board. For example, the tech alone as a bombing groomer board is better suited than C2. Just an FYI


----------



## Bryan (Mar 12, 2012)

Nolefan2011 said:


> How do you ride? What do you enjoy doing? It's not that I don't recommend it. It's that I don't recommend it as a big mountain board due to dampness and turn ititation.
> 
> However, as a bombing groomer board that handles the powder well, it's a great board. For example, the tech alone as a bombing groomer board is better suited than C2. Just an FYI


I won't be doing big mountain. It will be mostly groomed and hardpack at that. No park, maybe small jumps in the future. I have been looking at the bsod and the ns sl. I am having a terrible time deciding.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Bryan said:


> I won't be doing big mountain. It will be mostly groomed and hardpack at that. No park, maybe small jumps in the future. I have been looking at the bsod and the ns sl. I am having a terrible time deciding.


Demo demo at least the two different techs. If you have to....order a couple boards from dog funk and send one back.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 12, 2012)

pdxrealtor said:


> Demo demo at least the two different techs. If you have to....order a couple boards from dog funk and send one back.


I've been searching for shops that demo in my area and it's not looking promising. And the second idea may be what I have to do. I have to get rid of this anxiousness somehow.


----------



## Taskmaster (May 16, 2012)

Nolefan2011 said:


> Rode it again today...have some positive feedback....took it on some pretty aggressive stuff. Give me a day to get it together.


Did you manage to get the update done mate?


----------

